# Natros



## Nooj

Hola gent.

On es fa servir la forma natros per nosaltres? Un pot sentir-la a Barcelona?


----------



## Dymn

La varietat de formes que pren _nosaltres _és immensa 

Del DCVB:


> Fon.: nuzáɫtɾəs (or.); nozáɫtɾes (occ., val.); nozáɫtɾəs (mall.). Aquestes són les maneres de pronunciar la forma literària _nosaltres; _però aquesta forma realment té poca vitalitat en el parlar quotidià, i el mot pren les nombroses variants que hem esmentat en el paràgraf anterior, segons les regions i els dialectes. No cada regió ni cada població té una manera única de pronunciar el pronom, ans hi ha localitats on aquest pren dues, tres i més de tres formes, segons les famílies i els individus. Tenim recollides directament totes aquestes formes com a usades dialectalment: nuzáɫtɾəs (Clairà, Calça, Perpinyà, Sallagosa, Noedes, Angustrina, Puigcerdà, Elna, Cotlliure, Prada, Terrassa, Barc.); nuzáwtɾis (Vingrau, Formiguera); nuzáɫtɾus (Perpinyà, Fontpedrosa, Arles, Sallagosa, Prats de M., Caldes de Ma., Vilafr. del P.); nuzáɫtɾus (Alg.); nozáɫtɾos (Ll., Fraga); nozáɫtɾes (Sort, Pont de S.); nuzáɫtɾes (Ordino, La Seu d'U.); nuzátɾes (St. Julià de L.); nozátɾes (Oliana, Ll., Ascó, Benicarló, Alcalà de X.); nuzátɾəs (Montlluís, Agullana, Ribes, Ripoll, Puigcerdà, Cadaqués, Figueres, Banyoles, Pobla de L., Berga, Gironella, Prats de Ll., Vic, Cardona, Manresa, Granollers, Mataró, Barc.); nuzátɾus (Montlluís, Camprodon, Campmany, Puigcerdà, Ribes, Olot, Cadaqués, Besalú, Gir., Palafrugell, Caldes de Ma., Vic, Manresa, Blanes, Canet de M.); nozátɾos (Ll., Morella, Benassal, Alcalà de X., Cast., Alcoi); náɫtɾəs (Figueres, Campmany, Selva del C.); náɫtɾes (Ordino, Esterri d'À., Sort, Bonansa, Pont de S., Boí, Tremp, Pobla de S., Àger, Ponts, Balaguer, Calaf, Cervera, Ll., Gandesa, Calasseit); náɫtɾus (Campmany, Figueres, Igualada, Sta. Col. de Q., Montblanc, Camp de Tarr., Sóller, Eiv.); náɫtɾos (Tamarit de la L., Tremp, Balaguer, Ll., Granadella, Falset); nántɾis (Esterri, Isavarri, Boí, Sta. Col. de Q.); náɫtɾis (Vilaller, Organyà, Tamarit de la L., Sta. Col. de Q.); náɫtɾi (Sort); nántɾi (Llavorsí); nántɾes (Esterri d'À., Sort, Pont de S., Tremp, Ponts, Ll.); nántɾos (Tremp, Ll., Granadella); nántɾus (Igualada, Sta. Col. de Q., Montblanc, Sitges, Camp de Tarr.); nátɾəs (Berga, Gironella, Prats de M., Solsona, Cardona); nátɾes (Tremp, Sort, Ponts, Balaguer, Ll., Ascó, Gandesa, Calasseit, Tortosa); *nátɾus (Igualada);* *nátɾos (Tremp, Balaguer, Ll. [Lleida], Calasseit, Tortosa, Vinaròs, Benicarló, Alcalà de X.)*; nátɾi (Organyà); mozátɾos (Cast., Benigànim, Pego, Ontinyent, Relleu, Benidorm, Benavarre, Pont de S., Al., Elx); mosátɾos (Morvedre, Val., Gandia); moátɾos (Ontinyent, Alcoi, Sta. Pola); mátɾos (Cast., Nules, Dénia, Ontinyent, Pego, Alcoi, Relleu, Benidorm); nɔ̞́ɫtɾos (Mall. excepte Sóller, Artà, Capdepera i Son Servera); nɔ̞́ɫtɾus (Men., Artà, Capdepera, Son Servera); muzáltɾus (Alg.).



Per tant a Barcelona no, als llocs assenyalats en negreta potser sí. Dic potser perquè a moltes d'aquestes poblacions també hi ha altres formes pel que es veu. Per exemple, l'amic que tinc de Tremp diu _natres_, no _natros_. I també té uns quants anyets aquest diccionari.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Hola
Als llocs on s'empra _natros,_ el pronom feminí que es fa servir és _natres_?_ Natres_ hem anat al cinema avui, per exemple dues noies?
Gràcies!


----------



## Dymn

Bé, al meu dialecte (Camp de Tarragona) diem _naltros _(amb _l_) tant pel masculí com pel femení. No sé com serà a altres llocs.


----------



## Doraemon-

Al meu igual, la forma informal (mosatros) és igual en ambdós gèneres, igual que la forma culta (nosaltres). Tampoc no sé si és així a tots els dialectes.


----------



## FilemónPi

Correcte, a Barcelona diem sempre "nosaltres", tot i que entenem perfectament altres varietats del pronom.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

A Lleida diem «Natros/Natres» per al masculí i el femení respectivament (crec), entre d'altres formes (mira l'entrada del DCVB, Lleida surt arreu!). Tanmateix, com a parlant actiu faig servir més «Naltros» (sempre en masculí perquè sóc home) o «Nosaltres», diria, així que potser no sóc el més indicat. Igualment, es tracta d'una forma no estandaritzada i, per tant, el seu usatge està subjecte a normes molt flexibles.


----------



## Saimdusan

FilemónPi said:


> Correcte, a Barcelona diem sempre "nosaltres", tot i que entenem perfectament altres varietats del pronom.



També hi ha qui diu _nosatres _([nu'zatrəs]), no? I _atre_, _atra _per _altre_, _altra_.


----------



## FilemónPi

Doncs ara que ho dius potser sí, mai m'havia fixat. De fet, potser jo mateix ho dic sense adonar-me'n. Però en tot cas es pronuncia d'aquesta manera quan es parla ràpid, sense ser-ne conscient.


----------



## Dymn

Un cop vaig fer aquest mapa a partir de les respostes de diversos grups a FB.

Verd: "nosaltres"
Groc: formes semblants a "nosaltres", que mantenen la _n-_ inicial i les tres síl·labes
Blau: formes que comencen per _n-_ però eliminen una síl·laba
Vermell: formes que comencen per _m-_


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Bravo! Dymn, molt interessant!!! Tot i que sospito que hi ha una diferència entre _pensar que es diu «nosaltres» _i _dir «nosaltres» (en lloc d'una forma semblant com «nosatres»._


----------



## Dymn

Sí, pot ser que la gent s'enganyi en aquest sentit. No m'estranyaria tampoc que "nosaltres", abans de l'estandardització, no es digués enlloc en absolut, ni tan sols a Barcelona.


----------

